# Nippon Anyone?



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

So I have ventured out of my Warhammer 40k shell to ask you nice Warhammer blokes a question. Nippon, should it be a valid army? Thoughts, comments?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

this is the first time i seen it, ive heard about it and like the idea of them expanding the warhammer world to have more forces available, cant see it ever happening tbh but would be intresting


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Its about as PC as producing a book called the 'Niggerise"... I just don't think GW would want the attention that it might bring. Would be very cool if they did produce an 'asian' feel army currently the most eastern army I know of is the Ogres but they've never had that feel about them. Araby, Cathay and Nippon are all well known and well established powers and potentially could have army books done for them... but I just can't see it happening. For a start I don't see what play style they could have to differentiate them from what we already have: they would have to be S3 T3 as they are human and that immediately catapults them into the same setting as skaven, empire, brets, HE, DE and WE. In there we have hoards, elite, gunline, mobility, armour and magic... not much of a gap for a new army to fit into.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I like front cover Of the book.
But Like Tim/Steve said I would like see them as amry but we all ready got all the play styles and we need to try to update the army's we have first. cough woods elfs and dwarfs cough


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Tim/Steve said:


> Its about as PC as producing a book called the 'Niggerise"...


In God's name why? "Nippon" is Japanese for .... errr Japan !

I think Nippon would be an outstanding army book for GW to bring out. That fan one you have has some great stuff in it.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> In God's name why? "Nippon" is Japanese for .... errr Japan !


Oh good lord, you mean we have a racial slang term that isn't racist... I think I might have to lie down. Then again paki is seen as derogatory when it started out as a description of area (Pakstan started as an acronym: Punjab, Afgan, Kashmir and a couple others I forget.. they added the 'i' later).
... we can make _anything_ into a slur.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Tim/Steve said:


> Oh good lord, you mean we have a racial slang term that isn't racist... I think I might have to lie down. Then again paki is seen as derogatory when it started out as a description of area (Pakstan started as an acronym: Punjab, Afgan, Kashmir and a couple others I forget.. they added the 'i' later).
> ... we can make _anything_ into a slur.


Don't be ridiculous, it's no more racist than calling the island off Brettonia, Albion.
The Japanese refer to themselves as the Land of Nippon. You might use the term as a racist one, I don't.

An army book with that in the title might be seen as maybe a bit disrespectful depending on the contents but it's a long way from racist.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I can see why they would avoid Nippon - though I don't think it's valid - but it would be nice to see an Asian themed army with dynasties etc.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Don't be ridiculous, it's no more racist than calling the island off Brettonia, Albion.
> The Japanese refer to themselves as the Land of Nippon. You might use the term as a racist one, I don't.
> 
> An army book with that in the title might be seen as maybe a bit disrespectful depending on the contents but it's a long way from racist.


Fail.

Read again, read better, understand completely.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Nippon literally means the same thing in Japanese as Nihhon, their official way of referring to themselves. Sorry, but there's no room to call racism on this.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Tim/Steve said:


> Fail.
> 
> Read again, read better, understand completely.


Learn to read.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Enough comments about people's reading ability. If your comment has been misinterpreted then help everyone by explaining your point.

There is a section in Tamurkhan about Nippon which refers to lightning and animated constructs, so there is potential to make them different from existing human stat armies on a detail level.

However, I agree that all the macro level army types already exist so making it a radically different strategic entity would be tricky.


----------



## Mr. Black Orc (Feb 9, 2013)

It would be quite hard indeed, to make a solid new army from scratch. It would be interesting however, if they included stuff like "The Chinese Five Elements" which could be used as some kind of mixture between the chaos gods and dwarf rune marketing. The new army might look exactly as the Empire 'cause gunpowder originated from the orient which makes them similar with war Machines ans stuff. I am though a real fan of culture from countres like Japan, China and (the former) Korea. I would be very pleased and excited to see such a mixed army. If you see it from a different angle the army would completely wipe every other army from the map, why? THEY HAVE SUN TZU! ;D


----------

